

 Learn from the most popular posts on Hacker News - kevbam
http://www.bestofhackernews.com

======
joeytom
Interesting concept!Not sure how it would work from a writers perspective
though? Would the featured writers get paid?

~~~
kevbam
We are looking at ways of addressing this. We have a couple of ideas, but
nothing solidified yet.

------
trickaduu
I like it, the 4-Hour Hacker. Ebook would be good. Do you think enough
articles are evergreen to stay relevant?

~~~
kevbam
Good point! I think we would need to think long and hard about the articles to
include. Maybe 10 years from now a lot of the stuff would be out of date, but
I think for the next 1 to 2 years it would be relevant. Thanks for the comment
and feedback.

------
kevbam
Would really appreciate any feedback or thoughts on this.

Is it something that would interest you?

